# When to groom



## Katiemom (Aug 23, 2012)

At what age would you take your puppy to the groomer?


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Talk to your vet. Mine did not want her exposed to other dogs til shots & bordetella were completed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I would not take. Puppy who had't had her shots. (though I wouldn't worry about Rabies... She won't pick THAT up at the groomers!). Personally, I don't believe in Bordetella vaccine. It's only effective against a few strains, and only for a short period of time. Plus, the disease is not serious for most otherwise healthy dogs and puppies.

I show regularly, and very few of my friends who show do Bordetella either. I know very few people who have had a dog get Kennel cough. What I AM careful about is that I never let Kodi share water with other dogs or touch noses with them at shows. When he goes to the groomer, I am with him the whole time. He does not go into a holding cage or on the floor. He goes onto a clean grooming surface, and then straight out again. I think these measures protect himhim against kennel cough MUCH better than the vaccine.


----------



## Katiemom (Aug 23, 2012)

Of course I would wait until she has had her shots before taking her to the groomer. Just wondering how old she should be before her first grooming? I'll talk to the vet when she goes back on two weeks. She is very flaky when I brush her. The breeder said she had "cradle cap" when she was born.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hmmmmmm... flaky, cradle crap errrrr CAP (lol) ???

Would be interested what some of the breeders have to say if that is within 'normal'ness??


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

since i knew I would be taking Gabby to the groomer regularly (i.e., i wouldnt be trimming her myself) I started early (AFTER all her shots - I think she was around 5 months), because it's best to start introducing them to things when they are young (it makes it so much easier on them - just becomes part of the norm).

the 1st few trips to the groomer are more or less to introduce them to the environment and build a relationship with the groomer. Get them use to the table, the sounds of the clippers etc. She would get a slight trim, nails, bath and blow dry done. 

She hasnt been vaccinated for kennel cough - the place that I go to puts the dogs in kennels, but they are NOT facing each other, the dogs are never near each other. I dont leave her there all day, just drop off for the groom and pick her up right away. i chatted with my vet about the need for kennel cough and she didnt feel it was necessary because this place takes great measures to have a clean environment (kennels are sanitized between appointments, layout of the shop, no "community" water dishes etc etc - its attached to my vet office). Talk to your groomer and see what their practices are.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Do you want to keep her clipped short in a "puppy cut"? Then you could start anytime. My pup is 9 months and only went once to the groomer (i wanted to get her used to being handled and bathed by other people) and unfortunately despite my only asking them to bath her, do a sanitary trim and nails, they decided to give her "poodle feet" and shaved the bridge of her nose to look like a poodle as well. I haven't been back.

I do all the grooming myself, comb-out daily, weekly bath and blow dry. It really isn't much work. I do want to keep her coat longish. I might change my mind when her coat starts blowing but I'll tackle that when it comes.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

I too was unsure of when to take Benny for his first grooming, but once his paws started looking like cookie monsters hands and I could no longer see his eyes AT ALL, I figured it was time.

I will give you one piece of advice though, make the appointment now! It was nearly impossible to get in.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

PetSmart takes puppies starting at 8 weeks, although personally I did not take my dog to the salon until she was about 5 months old. Also it seems it's good practice to take pets/yourself to see the doctor/vet/groomer in the morning/beginning of the week when the environment tends to be the cleanest, also the doctors are not as fatigued, never go into surgery on a Friday as some doctors could be on a 36 hr shift! I hated the fact that the last store I worked in I had to go PAST the vet as there could be communicable diseases, I always carried my dog.


----------

